# DUKE'S CAR CLUB PASADENA CHAPTER!



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 26 2010, 05:35 PM~16420957
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jan 26 2010, 06:22 PM~16421638
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA IS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 27 2010, 01:55 AM~16426295
> *KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jan 27 2010, 02:48 AM~16426355
> *YOU KNOW OHANA IS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 27 2010, 06:08 AM~16426864
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 27 2010, 07:10 AM~16427160
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 AM~16428999
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 27 2010, 02:06 PM~16430773
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 27 2010, 04:08 PM~16431387
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jan 28 2010, 01:25 AM~16437658
> *CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 28 2010, 03:48 AM~16437862
> *
> *


 :wave: what's up Bird :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 28 2010, 05:12 PM~16444310
> *
> *


 :wave: what's up 4 da love of money :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16446035
> *:wave:  what's up 4 da love of money  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 28 2010, 10:15 AM~16440214
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: what's up JohnnyC626 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..will be there

good luck 

Old Memories


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jan 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16446083
> *:wave: what's up JohnnyC626  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE... :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 29 2010, 05:07 AM~16449369
> *posted on our site..will be there
> 
> good luck
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our Cinco De mayo fiesta on Saturday may 8th 

for more info : visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com

Car Club with the most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM~16462319
> *The Classic Lowriders would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our Cinco De mayo fiesta on Saturday may 8th
> 
> for more info : visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com
> ...


 :biggrin: Dukes Pasadena will be haveing their monthly cruise night that day sorry


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What Larry THE LOYALTY ONE'S will be there homie.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 31 2010, 08:12 PM~16472627
> *What Larry THE LOYALTY ONE'S will be there homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:38 PM~16506183
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up Moose how things going up there


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Feb 5 2010, 02:52 AM~16519477
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up Ray :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE UNDER CALENDER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
http://www.socalconcepts.webs.com


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM ALWAYS READY FOR DUKES CRUISE NIGHTS!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 12 2010, 02:47 PM~16595491
> *
> IM ALWAYS READY FOR DUKES CRUISE NIGHTS!!
> 
> ...


whats up Bird see you there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Feb 12 2010, 12:54 PM~16594639
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE UNDER CALENDER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> http://www.socalconcepts.webs.com
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up Roy firme see you there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Qvo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 22 2010, 08:01 AM~16686876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: IS DAT PLACE CLOSED? JUST WONDERIN DATS ALL. I PASSED A FEW TIMES NOW, & NO LIGHTS OR ANYTHING!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 22 2010, 07:45 PM~16693846
> *:dunno: IS DAT PLACE CLOSED? JUST WONDERIN DATS ALL. I PASSED A FEW TIMES NOW, & NO LIGHTS OR ANYTHING!!
> *


 yea for right now due to that elecrical fire they had back in November but the owner has gave me permission to still use the parking lot to have the show but its a 50/50 chance it will be done for the show so dont trip the shows still gonna happen and we should have service that day so we will see :biggrin: if all else fails we will be barbequing some hot dogs and hamburgers to sell that day so maybe :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 23 2010, 07:32 PM~16704807
> *  yea for right now due to that elecrical fire they had back in November but the owner has gave me permission to still use the parking lot to have the show but its a 50/50 chance it will be done for the show so dont trip the shows still gonna happen and we should have service that day so we will see  :biggrin: if all else fails we will be barbequing some hot dogs and hamburgers to sell that day so maybe  :biggrin:
> *


OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 25 2010, 02:54 PM~16724610
> *OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 26 2010, 10:13 PM~16739310
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up Andy hows the family :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 28 2010, 12:09 AM~16747424
> *:biggrin:  whats up Andy hows the family  :biggrin:
> *


How's it goin' Larry? The family's doing good, my wife and daughter miss going over there. How are you and your wife? Tell everybody i said HI :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16747616
> *How's it goin' Larry? The family's doing good, my wife and daughter miss going over there. How are you and your wife? Tell everybody i said HI  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, freestyle, funk, disco and more.

Also c.d's will be available for purchase $10.00 ea. all original titles, original artists and factory sealed. not bootlegs and not copies. see you all there!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Mar 2 2010, 08:27 PM~16778292
> *Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, freestyle, funk, disco and more.
> 
> Also c.d's will be available for purchase $10.00 ea. all original titles, original artists and factory sealed. not bootlegs and not copies. see you all there!!
> *


:biggrin: you heard the homey hope to see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

10 more days :biggrin: who's comeing out


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 3 2010, 09:03 PM~16789610
> *  10 more days  :biggrin:  who's comeing out
> *


ILL BE POSTED LARRY...... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 7 more days :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Mar 2 2010, 08:27 PM~16778292
> *Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, freestyle, funk, disco and more.
> 
> Also c.d's will be available for purchase $10.00 ea. all original titles, original artists and factory sealed. not bootlegs and not copies. see you all there!!
> *


  AAAAAHHH MAAAN!!! I LIKE 'BOOTLEGG ONE'S' LOL!! PURO PEDO!! SOUNDS GOOD!! WASSUPP LARRY!! :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 6 2010, 06:13 PM~16815621
> * AAAAAHHH MAAAN!!! I LIKE 'BOOTLEGG ONE'S' LOL!! PURO PEDO!! SOUNDS GOOD!! WASSUPP LARRY!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: just here kicking it on a saturday night just chilling :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 6 more days :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SATURDAY LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days to go we will be selling hamburgers and hot dogs and chips and soda that day the owner of Dukes Burgers says give him one more week and by then we should be able to get back to the original Dukes Burgers but till then :biggrin: Dj Mike Elite will be tearng up that Barbeque and playing some firme jams to raise some funds thanks


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:boink: :drama:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 13 2010, 12:19 PM~16880452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't make it today be there at the next one


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK, HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THANKS FOR THE CLUB PARTICIPATION, AND WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16884855
> *JUST GOT BACK, HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THANKS FOR THE CLUB PARTICIPATION, AND WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STYLISTICS HAD A GREAT TIME TILL NEXT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Any Pics? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME,SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 15 2010, 08:42 PM~16902216
> *WE HAD A GREAT TIME,SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

: :biggrin: Everyone just went by Dukes Burgers today and they are back open for service so go enjoy those nice juicy burgers and those chicken sandwiches aagain totally remodeled looks good so on April 10th we are gonna have a big bang there posibly some live bands so stay tuned :biggrin: :biggrin: size]:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 5 more days who's comeing out to kick it :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 23 2010, 05:41 PM~16977778
> * :biggrin:  Everyone just went by Dukes Burgers today and they are back open for service so go enjoy those nice juicy burgers and those chicken sandwiches aagain totally remodeled looks good so on April 10th we are gonna have a big bang there posibly some live bands so stay tuned  :biggrin:
> *



:run: :sprint:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311
[/quote]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

4 days left


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: on my way hope to see everyone out there today its a beutifull day to bring out the low lows for a nice ride out to Dukes Burgers out in La Puente for a firme cruise night  :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE

GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It been a long time since I had a Dukes Burger. These burgers are ggggoooodddddd!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GreyWill (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics that are shown in the posts.These dukes are decreasing day by day.


----------



## GreyWill (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice pics that are shown in the posts.These dukes are decreasing day by day. 








Microsoft Training
Cisco Training
AutoCAD Training


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GreyWill_@Apr 12 2010, 03:20 AM~17166148
> *Nice pics that are shown in the posts.These dukes are decreasing day by day.
> Microsoft Training
> Cisco Training
> ...


:dunno: :loco: what's happening here Dukes decreasing never were just multiplying :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: A big thank you to all the car clubs that came down this weekend Night Crowd - Los Heavyweights - Antiques - Antique Style - Reality - Maniacos - Epics - One Bad Creation - Kings Of Kings - Citywide - Altered Ones - Perspective - Lifestyle - Raider Nation - Bridgetown - Gangs To Grace - and a whole lot of other solo riders if i forgot to mention anybody let me know so i can put your club up to the Next Show will be May 8th hope to see everyone back come on down :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 13 2010, 06:04 PM~17183128
> * :biggrin:  A big thank you to all the car clubs that came down this weekend Night Crowd - Los Heavyweights - Antiques - Antique Style - Reality - Maniacos - Epics - One Bad Creation - Kings Of Kings - Citywide - Altered Ones - Perspective - Lifestyle - Raider Nation - Bridgetown - Gangs To Grace - and a whole lot of other solo riders if i forgot to mention anybody let me know so i can put your club up to the Next Show will be May 8th hope to see everyone back come on down  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a few I took


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: nice pictures :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 14 2010, 08:16 PM~17195256
> *:biggrin:  nice pictures  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: DONT 4 GET R CAR SHOW DUKES FAMILY... MAY 2ND......... CANT WAIT 2 C U GUYS THEIR.... CAR FOR INFO 6262522729....... HAVE A GREAT WEEK........ :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 27 2010, 08:10 PM~17324151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days who's comeing out :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks Alex :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: A special shout out to all the Mothers out there Happy Mothers Day from Dukes Pasadena :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: what happen yesterday what a nice day just to sit back and relax out at Dukes burgers thanks to all that showed upabout 25 to support Ohana - Legacy - Defiance - Traffic - Tecniques - Raidenation - Kings Of Kings - Old Memories - Altered Ones - Bridgetown and if i forgot to mention your club let me know so i can put u up once again thanks Dukes Pasadena


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next Dukes Pasadena cruise night at Dukes Burgers on June 12th hope to see everyone there come on out have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  Next show on June 12th hope to see everyone out come and have some fun and check out some firme ramflas :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-22-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
calling out all car clubs, solo riders, stunner car clubs, ect… 
This cruise has been cracking for months keep it flowing 
*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Larry, why did you not mention that I forgot to post flyer....
Sorry!! 
Here it is!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 23 2010, 05:07 PM~17579681
> *Hey Larry, why did you not mention that I forgot to post flyer....
> Sorry!!
> Here it is!!
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 27 2010, 11:46 AM~17622318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need this printed , ill print you 1000 - 4 x 6 postcards for $85


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 07:58 AM~17652992
> *need this printed , ill print you 1000 - 4 x 6 postcards for $85
> *


 :biggrin: thats cool allready taken care of bro thanks


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

I'LL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17579681
> *Hey Larry, why did you not mention that I forgot to post flyer....
> Sorry!!
> Here it is!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THIS SAT JUNE 12 CRUZ NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days whos comeing out hope to see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17742839
> *:biggrin:  3 more days whos comeing out hope to see everyone there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :biggrin: 3 more days whos comeing out hope to see everyone there :biggrin:











[/quote]
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more day  come on out hope to see everyone out


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: On my way out the door hope to see everyone out there come on out come and kick it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next Dukes Pasadena cruise night at Dukes Burgers out in La Puente on july 10th hope to see everyone there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's T T T !


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 20 2010, 12:00 PM~17839180
> *Duke's  T T T !
> 
> 
> ...


  Whats up Moose :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats going on with everyone :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Next show at Dukes Burgers is on July 10th hope to see everyone  :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 20 2010, 01:00 PM~17839180
> *Duke's  T T T !
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAN ANYONE GO THE THE PICNIC OR IS IT JUST FOR DUKES ?


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 9 2010, 06:37 PM~17742839
> *:biggrin:  3 more days whos comeing out hope to see everyone there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 16 2010, 06:18 PM~17808331
> *  Next Dukes Pasadena cruise night at Dukes Burgers out in La Puente on july 10th hope to see everyone there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Larry whats up 
posted on my website 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=prevMonth


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jun 30 2010, 10:56 AM~17927305
> *Larry whats up
> posted on my website
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=prevMonth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WASSUP LARRY LOCO!! I WILL BE THERE SOON HOMEZ.. IM JUST WAITN ON MY INTERIOR TO BE FINISHED BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JULY 10 SAT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 4 2010, 10:24 PM~17961915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this is the July 10th flyer


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17961915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

*BOOK YOUR BIRTHDAY PARTY HERE "FREE"
FREE DECORATIONS - FREE BOTTLE OF CHAMPAGNE - FREE BIRTHDAY CAKE - WILL ANNOUNCE YOUR PARTY ON THE WEB SITE

CONTACT FRANK FALES - [email protected]

21 & OVER!!!!
2 ROOMS OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!
SMOKING PATIOS!!!
DRINK SPECIALS!!!


D.J.BUGSSY & SPECIAL GUEST "DJ RAY GEE"
PLAYING THE BEST OF OLD SCHOOL, FUNK, DISCO,
80'S FLASHBACK, FREESTYLE, CLASSIC HOUSE,
HIP HOP, R&B, OLDIES, SALSA, MERENGUE, AND
A WHOLE LOT MORE!!!!

COME DOWN A HAVE A GOOD TIME.........SEE YOU THERE!!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Bugsy :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

tonight :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where was everyone at??


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Wow where was everyone at all but about 5 cars where there thanks to The Council and Epics and Gangs To Grace :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

*Alright the NEW date is August 7th, let see who is coming out!!!! Post it up!! Show your support for The Duke's Car Club!!!!*


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 12 2010, 09:22 PM~18031199
> *THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: well i know Gangs To Grace - The Council - Ohana will be there who else hit it up come on everyone who's on that flyer post it up where u at


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: like that :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I guess there will be a lot of parking.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

all I can do is spread the word 
it's up to them if they go I for once 
can help you by
posting it up in our site
I try to support by going and Buying a Burger at 
duke's since my car's are down for know 

so if noting come's up that night 
ill be there....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

YOO GUYZ GOTTA SHOW SUPORT ALSO 4 OTHER CLUBS! DATS HOW IT WORKS!! MUCH LOVE 2 U VATOS!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Praise God your Mom made it through the transplant surgery with flying colors!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2010, 03:59 PM~18188636
> *Praise God your Mom made it through the transplant surgery with flying colors!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Amen to that thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: GOT TO SEE IF I GET OUT OF WORK EARLY ILL GO!!!
TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: To all the clubs that are reading this topic i need your help i will be takeing donations at our next cruise night next Saturday August 7th for a friend of mine brother Gregory Luis Garzon who passed away on 7-24-10 through his passing he became a organ doner he was a true blessing to our family he donated his kidney to my mother so i want to try to be a blessing back so i am asking for everyones help my mother was on dyalisis for the past 2 1/2 years and now because of him she does'nt ever have to go back thank you :happysad:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our family is in desperate need of donations in honor of our baby brother Gregory Luis Garzon who was suddenly taken from us 7-24-10...he was a loving father, a caring son, a wonderful baby brother and an awsome big brother as well as best friend....please your donations are greatly needed and appreciated. You can make donations at any Wells Fargo bank to Gregory L Garzon Memorial Fund or acct#6708253569 ...Thank you and God Bless.(Gloria Penalver). 

To all family and friends this is the young man that was able to be a true Angel and Blessed my mother with a Kidney so now its our time to be a Blessing back thank you.

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 12 2010, 09:22 PM~18031199
> *Alright the NEW date is August 7th, let see who is coming out!!!!  Post it up!!  Show your support for The Duke's Car Club!!!!
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

DID YOU SEE GOODTIMES IS DOING THERE CRUISE NIGHT THE SAME DAY?????????????     :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 2 2010, 02:06 AM~18204753
> *DID YOU SEE GOODTIMES IS DOING THERE CRUISE NIGHT THE SAME DAY?????????????         :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: hope to see everyone tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

a big thank you to all the clubs that came down and supported Dukes Pasadena's cruise night we had a total of 40 cars and trucks mixed and also 3 bikes so a big thank you goes out to High Image * Epics * Fellas 4 Life * The Council * Night Crowd * Ohana * Gangs To Grace * Car Formers Royal Image * Classified * Swift Bike Club * Mexcali Bike Club if i forgot anyone else let me know so i can put you up hope to see you next month September 11th :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up Andy hows the family :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats going on


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 15 2010, 07:42 PM~18316977
> *  what up Andy hows the family  :biggrin:
> *


Their doing good, my wife says hi to you and your wife. :biggrin: :biggrin: Hope everything is good with everybody. Hopefully one day soon, we can see each other again. Take care.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


[/quote]
 spenca homey cant make it me and the wife will be in indio for our 17year aniversary so next month try to hit it :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up homie I will try to make it out there homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

spenca homey cant make it me and the wife will be in indio for our 17year aniversary so next month try to hit it :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: CONGRATS 2 YOO & YUR WIFE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> spenca homey cant make it me and the wife will be in indio for our 17year aniversary so next month try to hit it :biggrin:


:biggrin: CONGRATS 2 YOO & YUR WIFE!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
 Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Orale' Larry Happy 17th Aniversary to you and your wife. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I see you in the front :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up to all my fellow low riders :biggrin: next Saturday September 11th Dukes Pasadena will be haveing their next cruise night hope to see everyone out there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 8 2010, 10:25 PM~18261495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

its going down today hope to see everyone there come on out have some fun and some good food to


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

a very big Thank You to all of the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support the Dukes Pasadena monthly cruise night at Dukes Burgers in La Puente -----Dukes O.C - Gangs To Grace - Bridgetown - Nightcrowd - Vejitos - Untouchables - Raider Nation - Ruthless - Antique Style - Lo Nuestro - Ohana - Trucha - Ontario Classics - Old Style Classics :thumbsup: hope to see everyone back next month October 16th


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. ALSO I WANT TO SAY A BIG THANK YOU TO MY BROTHERS FOR BEING THERE FOR ME. ALEX (GTG) , LARRY AND HIS BROTHER (DUKES). THANK YOU GUYS FOR BEING THERE, I WILL NEVER FOR GET. HOPEFULLY WHEN THE TIME COMES I WILL DO THE SAME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Trucha CC had a good time thanks for everything!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Sep 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18560700
> *Trucha CC had a good time thanks for everything!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Trucha :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up jente how we doing out there :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 25 2010, 09:28 AM~18658747
> *  whats up jente how we doing out there  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LARRY.... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

A day in Oakland when the Raiders beat the Rams with my dog


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 26 2010, 09:17 PM~18669754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Larry? Good to see you bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18674893
> *whats up Larry? Good to see you bro. :thumbsup:
> *


  what up doggy what you up to homey havent seen u in a while


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 26 2010, 11:17 PM~18669754
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U COULD PRE-REGISTERED AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG UNDER DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2010 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 27 2010, 03:26 PM~18675368
> *  what up doggy what you up to homey havent seen u in a while
> *


yeah i know. not since the last time i was there. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WAS THERE, WHERE WERE YOU?????????     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 17 2010, 01:18 PM~18834171
> *I WAS THERE, WHERE WERE YOU?????????         :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 i sent you a text that we canceled due to the weather :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 17 2010, 05:54 PM~18835607
> *:0  i sent you a text that we canceled due to the weather  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE NO PHONE, MAYBE THIS WEEK SOME TIME I WILL GET NEW ONE    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 17 2010, 07:50 AM~18832220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

November 13 th who's comeing down


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 31 2010, 05:48 PM~18954667
> *  November 13 th who's comeing down
> *




ONE BAD CREATION C.C

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18958887
> *ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> 
> WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: who else is comeing :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 1 2010, 06:01 PM~18961449
> *:biggrin:  who else is comeing  :biggrin:
> *


SOME TRAFFIC


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18963879
> *SOME TRAFFIC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

anyone else :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 3 2010, 08:22 PM~18980548
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: who else :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

well first off thank you to all 12 people that came down to support Dukes Pasadena thanks Traffic - Perspective - One Bad Creation and a couple solo riders i seen the Pac Man Manny Packou had a good win hopefully maybe we can have a good show for our toy drive on December 11th come on down everyone lets mske some kids happy this one aint for us its for the Kids :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  Dukes Pasadena is proud to annonce our 9th annual Toy Drive on December 11th at Dukes Burgers in La Puente all toys will be donated to the Navajo Nations hope everyone can come out to put a smile on a child's face its all about the kids flyer comeing soon


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 14 2010, 09:18 AM~19064289
> *  well first off thank you to all 12 people that came down to support Dukes Pasadena  thanks Traffic - Perspective - One Bad Creation and a couple solo riders i seen the Pac Man Manny Packou had a good win hopefully maybe we can have a good show for our toy drive on December 11th come on down everyone lets mske some kids happy this one aint for us its for the Kids  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: December 11th 9th annual toy drive  :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Nov 17 2010, 09:17 PM~19098111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)




----------

